

Creative Commons Version 4.0 – License draft ready for public comment - vgnet
http://creativecommons.org/weblog/entry/32157

======
mark_l_watson
I was the featured "Creative Commoner" (or whatever they called it) for a
while about a decade ago.

I release a few book length PDFs under a CC license and always liked the
simplicity of generating an appropriate license and how understandable the
licenses are.

The linked site is not at all clear to me, but when version 4 is done, then
I'll run their custom license generator and decide whether to upgrade my
licenses.

